# Need 2 Parts for my Columbia



## JimRoy (Jun 3, 2017)

Caber's,  I need a couple of parts to complete my 28" Columbia project. I need a rear drop stand and rear fender glass jewel faceted reflector.  I have a custom Troxel seat cover ordered from a Caber. In case you're wondering, my goal was to save the original paint, but it wasn't possible this time. So I decided to go crazy with a wood graining paint job.  It was my first one and it turned out nice.  I will send out additional pictures when the bike is finished. Jim


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 3, 2017)

JimRoy said:


> Caber's,  I need a couple of parts to complete my 28" Columbia project. I need a rear drop stand and rear fender glass jewel faceted reflector.  I have a custom Troxel seat cover ordered from a Caber. In case you're wondering, my goal was to save the original paint, but it wasn't possible this time. So I decided to go crazy with a wood graining paint job.  It was my first one and it turned out nice.  I will send out additional pictures when the bike is finished. Jim View attachment 475938



Really nice!


----------

